# What would you do on this Mead Ranger?



## Larmo63 (May 11, 2011)

Ran into a few issues trying to get the old girl on the road. First of all, the left pedal threads on the og crank were stripped. (thanks seller for pointing that out before the sale) Second, the replacement I bought for $50 doesn't fit at all. The sprocket and crank combo don't fit together at all. AT ALL. So, what do I do? I have some really old crank repair ends that I got in an old box of bike parts I bought a while back on FeeBay. I've never seen anything like them and it would be a real challenge for someone, (not me,) to fix the bad end of this crank. It would be a period correct and authentic repair. Or, should I have someone repair this crank or ream it out to fit a 9/16ths pedal on one side? I should probably just get a correct crank for it though, huh? What do I do about a seller who sold me a "Mead" crank, that was sold to me as a Mead that wasn't? (The repair pieces are semi hollow inside so you would sleeve and weld them on. Stamped "L" and "R." They are nickel plated iron, and pretty unique?)


----------



## Larmo63 (May 11, 2011)

Authentic OG


----------



## Larmo63 (May 11, 2011)

Does the "27" on this Mead crank mean it may be a 1927 bicycle? The sprocket  says "Patented, Jan. 1, 1918 too. (That may not mean anything though, this bike has metal clad wood Lobdell rims on it.)  Experts?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 11, 2011)

My 02. cents on the crank issue no repairs hold out for an og correct crank one will come along it's just a matter of time. As far as the crank you purchased let the seller know you're situation and go from there. He will likely work it out with you. BTW the bike is looking good Lawrence!


----------



## bricycle (May 11, 2011)

sent pm....


----------



## slick (May 11, 2011)

If the repair pieces are semi hollow then you could chop the end with the pedal hole off and shave the crank arm down enough to slide the end on. You would have to taper both ends where they butt together. If you did this right and have good penetration it will hold I guarantee it. The weld would have to be dressed and could be metal finished enough to chrome it or just nickel plate so it looked period correct. I wouldn't put 9/16 pedals in there. Bring it with you to Walt's and I can fix it for you when I get back home if you want and send it back to you in a few days from nor-cal. Don't give up on this bike because of the tire and crank issue. You'll regret it, trust me.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 11, 2011)

I don't know man, that sounds complicated.
Maybe you should pick up a creme bicycle and a beret and forget the whole thing.


----------



## bud poe (May 11, 2011)

Repair ends are way cool, they are featured in old bicycle supply catalogs.  I think that would be a neat way to deal with the broken crank arm and definitely a period correct repair.  If you don't go that way I'd be interested in them....Seller will probably be cool with a refund as long as it's un-damaged, it can't hurt to ask, right?  
Good luck and the bike looks great!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 11, 2011)

I do want to look like the cool manly guy in the Creme bicycle ad. Maybe I can find that scarf at Neiman's? Do they take trade-ins? I'll just trade an old rusty Mead for a cool city bike that's shiny!


----------



## DonChristie (May 11, 2011)

Ya, those Creme bikes are pretty spiffy! lol 

Just let Slick repair it and continue to look for an original one. Nice bike!


----------



## ftwelder (May 12, 2011)

I personally would TIG weld the pedal hole full of material and re-drill and tap. The crank repair pieces are far too cool to use.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2011)

Its me that sent it. I will make it right.  you did say teens.   mistakes happen.   I'll look for another one or money back. mark. I need a better picture.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2011)

here are some pics of this crank see if it matches. if not,  cash back is cool..


----------



## ericbaker (May 12, 2011)

Could you not just helicoil it?  Ive done it many times for stripped pedal threads, and it has always been fine.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2011)

I think cash is it.  just contact me. thanks mark.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2011)

that crank i posted is not right for your bike.  i rechecked my catalog and i have a picture of what it should look like.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 12, 2011)

It is amazing how perfect and brand new this crank looks on the inside after it was cleaned up. Looks brand new from 1927!!


----------



## ejlwheels (May 13, 2011)

*crank*

Larmo, PM sent


----------



## Suedan (May 14, 2011)

For a quick fix tap the hole 9/16" and go to Walmart and buy a pair of plastic pedals with adapters for under $10.  Screw the 9/16" adapter into the hole and then screw your 1/2" pedal into the adapter.


----------



## ejlwheels (May 21, 2011)

Larmo63, another PM sent about crank...


----------



## sam (May 23, 2011)

I'd use a 70's schwinn diamond crank as they are the same crank and wait till an original comes along


----------

